# White 175 Runs fine until decks engaged



## prollynotjeff (May 25, 2014)

I have a white 175 hydro that runs fine around the yard and when you engage the deck the deck seems to be fine. The problem is once the decks engaged and you try to go forward the mower will just creep forward and then die. When this happens the mower will restart no problem but will not move forward well even with the deck turned off. Any ideas? Thanks ahead guys!!Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Can you post the model and serial # for the tractor? It will help in finding the problem .
Just off hand,though,it sounds as if the drive is binding.


----------



## prollynotjeff (May 25, 2014)

model#13AD696G190 SERIAL#1E199H40151 Let me know if you need anything else. Thanks for the help!

You mentioned binding... It does drive around the yard fine without the deck engaged I'm sure I could go through tank after tank of gas if I wanted as long as I did not engage the deck.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try checking the clutch linkage , to see if it might not be releasing,fully,or the brake may be sticking(more common). Other than that,it could have worn belts,or pulleys,or needs the trans linkage adjusted.


----------



## prollynotjeff (May 25, 2014)

Thanks! I will check the belts and pulleys. When I drive it around the yard I can use the brake to stop and go with no sticking so I assume its not that. The mower is actually my brothers and I am trying to help him out but he doesn't want to spend much on it he would rather just replace at this point. I on the other hand would like to win the battle with it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those brakes are actuated by 2 steel pins,moved inward by a cam lever. Sometimes,they get sticky/corroded,and really cause fits.
Try this,the next time it does it: Instead of putting it in forward,try reverse, or if it doesit, rech under ,and tap on the brake disc lever.
If it frees up,just lube the 2 pins.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Is it hard to start? Did you recently put a battery in it? Has the starter been replaced? All these are symptoms of a timing problem. I would check your valves to see if they are adjusted properly and maybe check to see if there is any damage to the flywheel key


----------



## enigma-2 (Aug 16, 2012)

prollynotjeff said:


> I have a white 175 hydro that runs fine around the yard and when you engage the deck the deck seems to be fine. The problem is once the decks engaged and you try to go forward the mower will just creep forward and then die. When this happens the mower will restart no problem but will not move forward well even with the deck turned off. Any ideas? Thanks ahead guys!!Bye


Curious. It does sould like a binding linkage. 

Inasmuch as it continues to run poorly after a restart, what do you do to get it running good again? (If a restart doesn't help, do you just let it sit for a period of time, or jiggle something)?


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Bolens 1256 that was doing something very similar.

In my case, it worked fine when I engaged the PTO for mowing, but when I disengaged it the tractor would not move.

Turned out that the idler gear that kept tension on the drive belt to the hydro is on the same shaft as the idler that engaged the PTO, and when the PTO was disengaged, it would disengage the drive belt as well.

A bit of lube cured it.


----------



## pdtwite (Aug 31, 2014)

I just had the same problem with Cub Cadet. Turns out mine was the air filter. I won't know for sure until I get a new one but the problem disappears if I run mower without air filter on it.


----------

